# True story .... But don't read if easily offended.



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

... I believe - thus it should not be considered vulgar and not in keeping with this sites high standards of moral depravity. However, pse moderate me if I'm wrong.

A young WRN I think based in Whitehall was on the switchboard when a phone call came in. Suddenly her face went as white as a sheet and she started shaking uncontrollably.

"What an earth is the matter?" asked a more senior wrn.

"There's a man on hear that is going to kill himself," she whimpered.

"Give me the phone", commanded the senior wrn and started talking to the man on the other end.

Suddenly, she shouted, "Get off the phone you pervert." and slammed the phone down.

"What the hell made you think he was going to kill himself," demanded a very aggravated senior wrn.

The shaking answer came back - "He said he was going to toss himself off".


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

pusser

i understood it fully

he was going to leap off the roof

Paul

Oh nice to meet you to....................cant wait for more of what you do best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

*I thought you'd have told this one*

i am doing this from memory so if I don't get it exactly right ,, forgive me.
from an exchange of signals 
from american admiral . 
this is the aircraft carrier Nimitz. we are heading towards you. I suggest you change course to avoid a collision.
the reply came 
I suggest you change course
from american admiral .
this is the american aircraft carrier Nimitz. I am admiral smith. I demand you change course to avoid a collision
the reply came 
really. i think you had better change course to avoid the collision
from american admiral .
this is admiral smith, an admiral in the united states navy in command of the uss Nimitz, an aircraft carrier of 700,000 tons and I DEMAND YOU CHANGE COURSE
the reply came 
this is Lt. jones in charge of a light house. It's built on a big rock. I think you had better change course


----------

